# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Fotosession II - 2003

## renata

prvo iz maksimira:
ne mogu vjerovati kako ta dva decka vole pozirati  :Smile: 
lukas je svako tolko pustio cicu da pogleda u kameru
oko bena mama i tata plesu u 100 poza, a on ko kip, gleda u kameru

plavooki ljepotan...




ova mi je mrak:

----------


## Kate13

Super fotke! Meni se osobno prva naaaajvise svidja...oko plavo! :D

----------


## MalaSirena

Slike su super, a dečki još ljepši  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## renata

pa onda od mene malecke bebe:

----------


## renata

i jedna trudnica:

----------


## renata

hvala curama i bebama na poziranju  :Smile:  
hvala tajani na sminkanju  :Smile: 

meni je bilo malo bed sto ste morale cekati, ali vidim da vam je bilo ugodno malo popricati.

maksimir je bio predivan, tako smirujuca i ugodna atmosfera!

----------


## renata

i sad bih vam najradije stavila jos pedesetak slika od ukupno 200 i nesto, tesko mi je bilo izabrati, ali ne mogu  :Smile: 
cure ce dobiti cd-ove, a ostali ce s vremenom moci vidjeti na portalu

----------


## Natasa30

Jao slike su fenomenalne.Sad mi moram priznat fali smajlic sa srcem.
Tako su lijepe i prirodne.Bravo za sve manekene i manekenke i naravno Renata super slike radis  :Smile:

----------

E jedva sam dočekala ove fotke :D

Čitav dan svako malo virim na forum da vidim ima li išta...  :Laughing:

----------


## egemama

ajme kako su lijepe slike!!!

ma, ne mogu se odluciti koja mi je najljepsa.

a tko je trudnica?

----------

Trudnica je Tajana, koja nam je ujedno bila i šminkerica...

----------


## zrinka

renata je jos jednom potvrdila svoj talent  :Smile: 
bravo za manekene, velike i male i za renatu

----------


## egemama

ma, znala sam da je tajana, samo provjeravam  :Wink: 

sve vas puno pozdravlja i kaze da i ubuduce mozete racunati na nju  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

Evo tek sam sad vidjela, vuiiiii, super fotke (kao i uvijek).
Renata super si to odradila.
Moram još nadodati da je bilo strašno ugodno i toplo, domaća atmosfera sa štruklima :D- (sline su curile u potocima).

----------

> Moram još nadodati da je bilo strašno ugodno i toplo, domaća atmosfera sa štruklima :D- (sline su curile u potocima).


Potpisujem i ovim putam molim Renatu da na forumu objavi recept...ja bi to isprobala...:D:D:D

----------


## Alamama

I nama je bilo super u Maksimiru  :Smile:  A Slike su predivne

----------


## †marival

slike su predivne, a foto manikeni narafski još predivniji   :Laughing:

----------


## Nika

Kako je izgledao radni dio :Smile: ...



Gdje su moji manekeni?



Radi se punom parom!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajmeeeeeeeee koje prekrasne slikice, pa ja ću se raspametiti :D  :D 
Stvarno su vam divna dječica  :Smile:

----------


## renata

nika, a jesi me uhvatila!   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## Marija

Slike su prva liga (klap klap za Renatu, a bome i za Niku), bebe jasno ko bomboni, ali moram ja prokomentirati i onu  fascinantnu biljku u pozadini: Renata, stvarno imaš zlatne ruke!!! :D

----------


## Nika

> Renata, stvarno imaš zlatne ruke!!! :D


Da zlatne!!!!
MM nije prestao komentirati kako su joj fine štrukle!!!!!  :Smile:   :D   :Smile:   :D   :Razz:  


Ispričavam se što su fotke zrnaste, no ne znam ih lijepo smanjiti.  :Razz:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lunaleo

Ma slike su predivne!
Ne znam koja je ljepša!
Bravo za fotografa, šminkericu i naravno, manekene. :D

----------


## Anamarija

Jupi,  jos slikica!!!
Stvarno su krasne.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Jedva cekam vidjeti ostatak na CDu.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

> moram ja prokomentirati i onu  fascinantnu biljku u pozadini: Renata, stvarno imaš zlatne ruke!!! :D


Da jednu biljku...cijeli prozor ih je pun...to meni fali, ja imam samo jednu pomalo otužnu...ali radim na tome :D

----------


## irena2

što reći osim predivno!!! :D

----------


## petrunjela

hvala renati, bilo nam je super, slikice su prekrasne, jedva čekam cd

----------


## klia

Predivno, predivno i predivno!!!!
A sad malo plačem  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ne bi li se smilovali i prošetali s fotoaparatom i drugim dijelovima lijepe nam naše  :Laughing:  ....

----------


## renata

klia, teško mi je i do trešnjevke :D

a zlatne ruke, ma nemojte - to biljke su tako raskosne samo iz razloga sto je to vrsta kojoj ne treba nikakva paznja, zalijem jednom mjesecno, u medjuvremenu jedamput-dvaput mm. a na prozoru su biljke koje su ostale nakon prirodne selekcije :D :Embarassed:

----------

Misliš one prirodne selekcije gdje ostanu koje ne umru kad ih ne zalijevaš svaka dva dana...imam iskustva...:D :wink:

----------


## MalaSirena

Znam da nema veze s temom topica, ali i ja imam iskustva s 'prirodnom selekcijom' biljaka, čije posljedice je osjetio moj bonsai... dobila sam ga za rođendan i dva mjeseca se borila s njim dok nisam konačno ustvrdila koliko mu vode treba (trebalo ga je  zaljevati svaki dan, ali malo jer ako se ne  zalije, lišće se ovjesilo, a ako je previše vode, nije cvjetao nego bi cvjetovi trunuli). I super on tako rastao dok nisam negdje ljeti otišla na 4 dana doma i MM ga nije NITI JEDNOM zalio. Vratila sam se, a bonsai suh ko barut...  :Sad:  
Ostalo cvijeće koje nije tak osjetiljivo je ok, zalila ga il ne zalila...:D

----------


## internetMum

Ja sam u jednom dahu pročitala ovih par postova o fotosseionu, zamišljajući svoju bebu na velikim plakatima, a kada ono vidim da su to teme iz 2003 godine   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Što te teme ne maknete / spremite u arhivu???

----------


## ivarica

IM, ne micemo teme u arhivu, ali promijenila sam naslov da ne zbunjuje.
mora da si jako duboko kopala kad si ovo nasla, ali u pravo vrijeme - javi se renati, bit ce jos snimanja   :Smile:

----------


## renata

samo ne za jumbo plakate  :Grin:  
mozda za letke, brosure, portal

----------


## mamma san

Koje fenomenalne fotke!!!!     :Smile:  Zašto micati?

----------


## internetMum

Ma ja već počela kukati mm-u kako je moje dijete zakinuto za slikanje jer nismo iz Zg., pa kako bi ja nju slikala i slala fotke mailom,....

Slike su super  :D   :D   :D 

Renata, daj šta daš   :Love:

----------

